# Leon Morris on screaming "Misrepresentation!"



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 1, 2019)

I am fairly sure that I shall be accused of misinterpreting or misunderstanding both Dietrich Bonhoeffer and the Bishop of Woolwich [J. A. T. Robinson], so I want to say in advance this is not intentional. But in the writings of both I have found what seem to me to be contradictory ideas, ideas which I see no way of harmonizing, and which I do not think the authors have harmonized. Sometimes they appear to be very radical, sometimes quite conservative. 

Leon Morris, _The Abolition of Religion_ (London: Inter-Varsity Fellowship, 1964), p. 5.

When people hold ideas together that are irreconcilable paradoxes, there is no way for the rest of us to interact with their views without being accused of misrepresenting them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------

